# UKBFF Bikini + Figure



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It appears that the Bikini, Figure and guys boardshorts classes are so big now that on Saturday at the UKBFF finals that is all they are having on the Saturday and all what I would call "the real bodybuilding" classes are on the Sunday.

This shows how much the sport has changed in the last few years. What do you all think of this? Is it going in a more achievable direction or is it a cop out?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm old school, and I like to see bodybuilders with the muscles overexaggerated, and I'm not saying that means non natty as the pics from Andy Chapels win shows great physiques. Keep the shows separate IMO I don't want to sit through ages of mens health cover models until we get to the bodybuilders. And vice versa without prejudice maybe the guys n girls into the slighter ripped beach look don't want to see the bodybuilder physiques.


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

I like to see freeks, huge and cartoon like. i dont like natural bodybuilding as I there no freeks in it and i dont think its a bodybuildin class if the boys all warein shorts - wot a joke.

i dont think the bikini class is bodybuildin etha but its easy on the eyes and well worth a look - specially if yer a bloke in yer 40s!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I suppose some women might say the same about UKBFF Physique class.

To transporter, not everyone wants to walk around looking like a freak, and many want an achievable, livable physique.

Bikini, Toned Figure and in the natural feds Trained Figure are all extremely popular.

I don't like the 'confusion' re criteria but I've taken time to watch, look and learn.

I like being towards the bodybuilding end, makes me feel freer and less worry about do I fit criteria. I also want to be able to perform proper poses and show the hard work off.

It can also be not very nice to have to be behind a class of 25 competitors, or even be in it itself. Very difficult to be seen and I don't like that. I've been in both those scenarios, backstage waiting whilst 20+ routines are performed, trying to keep warm.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

This is a great discussion point, One you can come at from lots of angles. I think you can argue pros and cons for the Bikini class and mens broadshorts. It's more inclusive, and gives more people the chance to step on a stage and compete, they've diversified, and these classes are more popular than some of the bodybuilding classes. Is it bodybuilding? Well not in the traditional sense but these people still follow a bodybuilding lifestyle, the end goal however is different.

Tact aside and it's only my opinion, but for me I think Bikini is a total joke class. The poses are laughable and quite frankly degrading and most of the athletes are a shambles. While I see the mens physique as nothing more than an exercise in mediocrity. There's no natural progression for either of these classes into bodybuilding so it's essentially a drain on the talent pool. These are the people who years ago when they competed would place at the bottom of the pack because they had weak legs, missing bodyparts, poor condition and no thickness. Instead of having to go away and work hard to make improvements, the IFBB have invented classes for them (kings of the multiple unnecessary classes). Now everyone can be a winner and give each other a big high five. The sports gone soft it's a total money making scheme and most of the bodybuilders I know have no interest in it.

Are we seeing a backlash against it are bodybuilders moving to NABBA and other feds from the UKBFF???


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

If anything competitors have gone both ways. I can think of several NABBA trained figure ladies who have gone to UKBFF Physique which is now their ladies 'bodybuilding' class. NABBA doesn't have a female bodybuilding category without heeled shoes.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I personally don't like some of the classes but I can see their point. It's made it easier in ways to get on stage and the new classes need less drugs if any to be able to compete in.

I think you are very harsh Mushy, I know some of these classes were invented to try and make it possible for smaller framed guys, for those who want to stay natural (or closer to being natural) and remove the need for heavy steroid use, like Classic Physique, this is why they have a height/weight ratio to determine if you fit the criteria or not.

The boardshorts thing is not for me, not unless they appear on stage with a board and a quarter pipe! BUT, I can see the reason for it, it means guys can get on stage younger and it appeals to the pretty boys or fitness models who will bring supporters with them and fill the audience so it's a good business decision. It's also been said that some will outgrow the boardshorts and classic physique classes and end up in the regular bodybuilding eventually.

Bikini may well be more of a reflection of where society is nowadays, there are girls posting underwear and suggestive pictures of themselves online all the time now for no reason other than they want to show off how they look. Sex and nudity are everywhere so could it be that this new class fits with where society is just now?


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I think it's a good thing that there are more "achievable" classes there as it opens the doors to "fitness model" types. I don't think it really has a place in a bodybuilding show but it brings in some diversity and I do think it's very good that it's divided over two days because it means that if you love to watch the guys with freakish mass and condition then just don't go on Saturday.

I know some bikini girls and they're nice people but the class seems a p!$$ take. I actually get annoyed seeing girls bent over and biting their lip provocatively peering over one shoulder. If I wanted to watch soft porn I would go online!!

As for the instant pro card for bikini and physique winners this year at UKBFF... What was all that about?

Being a bikini girl seems to be increasingly popular and the "in" thing. The pressure to look a certain way has shifted from skinny to looking like a peperami with fake boobs... Sorry but that's what I think!!

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Many bikini athletes are sticks with tits! Many of them are slim, good looking girls with a boob job, many are strippers who are in decent shape due to their jobs and have no qualms about the suggestive posing too.

I spent time with one bikini girl earlier this year and learned she was taking;

Clenbuterol

Anavar

T3

Fat Burners

Laxatives - instead of diuretics!

She was being coached by one of the best known bikini athletes in the UK so no doubt there will be a lot following the same advice.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Extreme said:


> Many bikini athletes are sticks with tits! Many of them are slim, good looking girls with a boob job, many are strippers who are in decent shape due to their jobs and have no qualms about the suggestive posing too.
> 
> I spent time with one bikini girl earlier this year and learned she was taking;
> 
> ...


This is the problem, Bikini and Bodyfitness can be acheived without any of these 'substances', yet they are still being used by many of the competitors - and a lot of them think they have to use them to get that look. Once used you can't go back, it's a real pity.

I have opinions on implants which may not be popular, I just don't like the look and do not understand how judges can score pec development on athletes with who have them, but they seem to do and they do well.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I agree Rose, in a way, how can someone be natural when they have false body parts inserted to make them look better?

I understand the reasoning that breast implants helps with aesthetics, my question is then, what is the look the federation is looking for? I am certainly not a prude, I have no problem with strippers or pornography but is that the desired look for a SPORT? Or is it just good business with the knowledge people will fill the hall for sexual titillation?

I'm not saying either way is right or wrong, I'm asking loaded questions to play devils advocate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

The bikini and board short classes are now a sad necessary evil for the fed as they bring valued income to a fed that was needing cash flow. Body builders are the back bone of the fed but they don't put as many bums on seats as the Hawaiian tropic girls and guys.

A full line up of 20+ bikini girls, 20+ board short guys = big money.

It's a necessary evil as it keeps ticket prices low, venues booked every year and not cancelled etc. Hard core gyms are great to train in but rely on joe average to keep it viable and running as a good business, no different IMO.

I don't agree with bikini "girls"' loose term as there is some right old hags in there now and again, sticking out their ass, spreading the legs and pushing the shrivelled dehydrated gooch out but the fed rewards it.

Most of the board short guys could compete as a classic or an under 80kg competitor but they prefer THAT look of styled hair, posing like crabs with the non clenched fist bicep poses. Meh, to each his own....

Money talks and sadly, these classes bring big money, hence the rewarding of pro cards this year, pumping out more bikini girls and guys to the Arnold's than real body builders and all these posing classes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

[email protected], shrivelled gooch


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

Its gud to see thers something for poofs, ballet dancers and football plaaers when they giv up footie


----------

